

Yishan Wong hypothesizing(?) on the Reddit saga - ub
https://np.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/3cs78i/whats_the_best_long_con_you_ever_pulled/cszjqg2

======
AndrewKemendo
Archive in case these guys recant:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20150711233921/https://www.reddi...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150711233921/https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/3cs78i/whats_the_best_long_con_you_ever_pulled/cszjqg2)

How is this not a bigger deal?

Edit: Just to be clear, there is a real chance they are all just trolling -
especially considering if that were true, then that would have been the
dumbest thing possible by all parties, especially if there was documentation
that was discoverable.

However even if they are trolling all of those comments are SUPER
UNPROFESSIONAL considering all that has happened in the last week. "We all had
our part to play", "Other than that, child's play for me." "Thanks for the
help. I mean, thanks for your service as CEO."

~~~
ub
Yeah, I think they could be trolling. And, yes, if so the whole thing does
seem flippant, given that real people have lost jobs and had their names
splashed all across media. But I guess that's part of what it means to be a
redditor.

------
ub
Sam Altman's response
[https://np.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/3cs78i/whats_the_...](https://np.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/3cs78i/whats_the_best_long_con_you_ever_pulled/cszwpgq)

------
rezistik
This is fascinating, would this be considered a crime if it were a public
company?

~~~
ub
Not a crime per se but he could have been sued for maligning the company/board
I think.

~~~
rezistik
Interesting. It's an odd thing, to me the immediate story is heroic founders
and VC conspire to save company. I wondered if there was a negative or victim
in this case, at worst it would be Conde Nast, but even they win in this
scenario if Reddit becomes profitable which I think they might be able to make
happen. It does paint the entire Ellen Pao saga in a really interesting light.

------
fensterblick
This thread has to be a joke. Conde Nast's strategy from 2005+ was to acquire
internet brands and communities. They acquired Wired and ArsTechnica. They
almost acquired certain other internet communities. It looks as if their
strategy didn't quite work out.

Edit: Here's an article from 2014 that might shed light on their strategy:
[http://digiday.com/publishers/conde-nast-social-
ads/](http://digiday.com/publishers/conde-nast-social-ads/)

(I have no inside knowledge of this. I'm just an outsider looking in)

